# Happy bunny life



## Hermelin (Oct 17, 2020)

I’m just going to post about my bunnies and their life. I will post when I have the energy, which will be quite random 

As a few already know I’ve gotten my new bunny Embla. She’s 4.5month old and a tan belgian hare. I just want to hug and cuddle her but she’s still new and need time to settle down.

Today she discovered a garbage bag which was a really scary thing. She ran and hid in the small hide house but I waited until she came out. It just took a few seconds and Embla went forward to investigate the scary garbage bag. I later moved the bag and made sounds, to let her get use to it a little and she reacted very well.

So it’s truly a brave little girl that’s really curious and forward. While the dust pan and brush was something fun to tip and chew.

Embla stomach have gotten better during the day but it still not there yet. But at least she’s not giving me the scare as Odin did as a kit and she have a great appetite.



I haven’t seen any urine spot anywhere in the cage which is a total suprise because she’s not litter trained. But she’s using the litter box perfectly except spreading her droppings everywhere. It’s more droppings outside the litter box than in it.

While Today I cleaned Toste ears, I noticed he have gotten a wax build up again. So I will need to clean it tomorrow and I also need to trim Odins nails but also Embla nails need to be trimmed 

Maybe I will wait trimming Embla until my little brother comes back home. She will struggle and I would rather I hold her while another person trim until she get used to be handled.

Baby girl Embla, she will grow a bit more 





I have the trouble with Embla stepping into the water bowl, dipping her bum into it and also her putting toys into the bowl. She’s not used using a water bowl but maybe she will learn to not put the paws into the bowl. She don’t even care her paws get wet, if Odin get his paw wet he will act like he have touched something disgusting 








At least I have found a bunny that will like the chewing toys I have


----------



## Hermelin (Oct 17, 2020)

Spamming a bit of pictures of Embla, she’s quite content and I totally lover her. 









Letting Embla smell me and know I’m not dangerous.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Oct 17, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> Spamming a bit of pictures of Embla, she’s quite content and I totally lover her.
> View attachment 51013
> 
> View attachment 51014
> ...


She’s just gorgeous! Got great colours


----------



## Hermelin (Oct 17, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> She’s just gorgeous! Got great colours



I also love her colour, Embla aren’t show quality because of a few white hair. Her sister was also beautiful but she had a small white spot on the nose. 

I’m going to try take daytime picture of her but it will be later when she accepts being handled a bit. Because my picture don’t truly capture her beauty


----------



## AVIE (Oct 17, 2020)

THOSE EARS! I love her arch and lines, she gives me a kind of old world feeling (does that make sense?). She is gorgeous!


----------



## Hermelin (Oct 18, 2020)

AVIE said:


> THOSE EARS! I love her arch and lines, she gives me a kind of old world feeling (does that make sense?). She is gorgeous!



She look like a egyptian goddess, if you think how they portray the god that look like a cat _(Bastet) _with the black sleek body and colouration 

But she truly give a different feeling when you look at her compare with my other bunnies. So it was worth driving so far to get her, there is less than a handful breeders in sweden that focus on the tan colouration of belgian hare.


----------



## Diane R (Oct 18, 2020)

Beautiful bunnies. I would take the cage door off (or cover it with a mat). Bunnies have been known to break limbs from getting trapped in those doors.


----------



## Hermelin (Oct 18, 2020)

Diane R said:


> Beautiful bunnies. I would take the cage door off (or cover it with a mat). Bunnies have been known to break limbs from getting trapped in those doors.



I often cover it with a blanket now when it’s open. Embla will start to free roam supervised tomorrow. Right now she’s still restricted to the cage but she seem to have settled down good. 

I have noticed she allow me to pet her body while she eat from my hand, but I can’t touch the ears. It’s really good she accept being touched a little. I’ve noticed I need to trim her claws a bit but don’t know if I should wait for my little brother, do it alone or go to the pet shop to get her nails trimmed. She’s still not used to be handled and I just got her, it’s her second day with me. So it feel a bit rush for me to pick her up and try to trim her nails. I know she will struggle because she’s not used with it yet 

Her claws is really sharp, just having my sweater on and I can feel her claws go trough and poke me. So she can easily break skin with her sharp claws, they feel like a cats sharp claws.


----------



## HalaBuns (Oct 18, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> Spamming a bit of pictures of Embla, she’s quite content and I totally lover her.
> View attachment 51013
> 
> View attachment 51014
> ...


She is so beautiful! Such an elegant looking bun


----------



## Diane R (Oct 18, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> I often cover it with a blanket now when it’s open. Embla will start to free roam supervised tomorrow. Right now she’s still restricted to the cage but she seem to have settled down good.
> 
> I have noticed she allow me to pet her body while she eat from my hand, but I can’t touch the ears. It’s really good she accept being touched a little. I’ve noticed I need to trim her claws a bit but don’t know if I should wait for my little brother, do it alone or go to the pet shop to get her nails trimmed. She’s still not used to be handled and I just got her, it’s her second day with me. So it feel a bit rush for me to pick her up and try to trim her nails. I know she will struggle because she’s not used with it yet
> 
> Her claws is really sharp, just having my sweater on and I can feel her claws go trough and poke me. So she can easily break skin with her sharp claws, they feel like a cats sharp claws.


I think I would chicken out and get the pet shop to do it at this stage. Good luck with her!


----------



## HalaBuns (Oct 18, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> I often cover it with a blanket now when it’s open. Embla will start to free roam supervised tomorrow. Right now she’s still restricted to the cage but she seem to have settled down good.
> 
> I have noticed she allow me to pet her body while she eat from my hand, but I can’t touch the ears. It’s really good she accept being touched a little. I’ve noticed I need to trim her claws a bit but don’t know if I should wait for my little brother, do it alone or go to the pet shop to get her nails trimmed. She’s still not used to be handled and I just got her, it’s her second day with me. So it feel a bit rush for me to pick her up and try to trim her nails. I know she will struggle because she’s not used with it yet
> 
> Her claws is really sharp, just having my sweater on and I can feel her claws go trough and poke me. So she can easily break skin with her sharp claws, they feel like a cats sharp claws.


Ugggh nail trimming dilemmas. I’m quite new to doing my bunnies’ nails myself. There never seems to be a right time to do it. I get nervous, they get frustrated, I’ve not quite nailed it yet (pardon the pun) . I have to put mine on the kitchen counter and take them there in their carrier, as they hate being picked up. 

For all their grumpiness with me, it’s still way less stressful for them than me taking them somewhere. They flick their heels off, sulk for a bit and then it’s forgotten about within 15 mins.

I also sometimes put them on the counter with just treats and cuddles, so they don’t always associate being up there with me fumbling about with clippers.


----------



## Diane R (Oct 18, 2020)

HalaBuns said:


> Ugggh nail trimming dilemmas. I’m quite new to doing my bunnies’ nails myself. There never seems to be a right time to do it. I get nervous, they get frustrated, I’ve not quite nailed it yet (pardon the pun) . I have to put mine on the kitchen counter and take them there in their carrier, as they hate being picked up.
> 
> For all their grumpiness with me, it’s still way less stressful for them than me taking them somewhere. They flick their heels off, sulk for a bit and then it’s forgotten about within 15 mins.
> 
> I also sometimes put them on the counter with just treats and cuddles, so they don’t always associate being up there with me fumbling about with clippers.


I agree, we also do it at home but as the bunny has only just arrived I'm not sure I would. Depends how far the pet shop is I guess. Shame it wasn't done when the bunny was picked up.


----------



## Hermelin (Oct 18, 2020)

Diane R said:


> I agree, we also do it at home but as the bunny has only just arrived I'm not sure I would. Depends how far the pet shop is I guess. Shame it wasn't done when the bunny was picked up.



I also do it at home but I often just need to trim a new bunnies nail after a month. But Embla even though she got them a little trimmed they are still quite long. 

The one that often struggles is my bunny Odin but it’s just trying to hide his paws and jumping into my arms to avoid the clipper. He can also try to find the treats, so he get overexcited. 

While Toste he’s just like a ragdoll, I can move and change his position. He will be still and relaxed and wait. Sometimes I think I trance him when I’m going to get his dew claws, but he will start to move his paws and lick around the mouth when he see his treats 

I make sure he have normal bent back and head over heart level. The days he don’t want any nail trimming he will flip around or when he had enough. I hold him around when I trim back claws and dew claws. Because Toste have a trigger point on the back area, so it go faster with flipping him around and he can always flip back to normal position if he’s not up for it. Toste is the only bunny I flip around. 

But Embla is still new and not used to be handled. She’s still vary towards me and I just want her nail trimming to go fast 

Maybe I should wait until the pet shop have nail trim day. I can take her to the petshop which is only a 3 min drive. I can call them and tell them before that I’m brining a bunny that’s not used to be handled. I know how to hold a bunny that struggles and I’ve held Embla once. Which weren’t that hard compared with my other bunnies first time to be held. 

But I can try a bit today and trim her nails, just to see if I manage to trim them alone.


----------



## Hermelin (Oct 18, 2020)

That was a fail trying to trim a few of her claws, I only got 3 claws but I could see the breeder had trimmed a few of the claws but not all of them. At least she had taken the dew claws but the back claws will need a bit of trimming. I will go to the petshop to fix the nails on her 

I’ll just let them handle her instead, just kidding. I will hold her while they trim the claws, she’s quite hard holding steady and not drop or let her come loose without hurting her. Even being fully clothed she managed to break skin. At least I will fix it next week and she will just have to go through it again at the end of next month. So I will be a regular at the petshop until, she accepts being handled more.

At least Odin and Toste have both gotten their nails trimmed for this month.


----------



## Hermelin (Oct 18, 2020)

I thought she would shy away after the fail of trimming her claws but she still come up and boinks me and I can pet her body. 

Because she accept eating from the hands, I will make sure all her food ratio will come from my hands. My breeder recommended to give her a cup of pellets every day. But I cut it down to a 1/2 cup with pellets. Because her food have 17,5% protein which is quite high but it will work for a kit and have a low value of fiber (13,5%) . 

But I will change her food slowly to a better one.


----------



## Miva13 (Oct 18, 2020)

She is beautiful- can I ask what technique do you use to get them use to being held? My little boy loves pats and head rubs but there’s no way he will let me hold him to do his nails so I have to take him to the vets each time


----------



## Hermelin (Oct 18, 2020)

Miva13 said:


> She is beautiful- can I ask what technique do you use to get them use to being held? My little boy loves pats and head rubs but there’s no way he will let me hold him to do his nails so I have to take him to the vets each time



I focus on postive reinforcment with my bunnies. But I also always used the vet/ pet shop with my bunnies from the start until they got used to be handled. 

So I just carry my pockets with pellets and train them slowly with their own tempo. For example with Embla while I handfeed her I will touch her paws, lift one front paw up and if she back down I let her be. When she comes back again and search for contact I give her food again as a reward for coming back. This way will let her know nothing will happen to her while I touch her and she can get yummy treats. I will also touch the stomach, tail and so on ligthly but I’m not forcing it onto her, she can back away whenever she wants and I will stay at my spot. 

I do the same with my other bunnies but it works best with food motivated bunnies. You just try to make it a positive experience to be handled. 

If I should be honest my larger bunnies have been better trained than my smallest (Odin) because I let him get away with more things. If Toste behaved the same way as Odin during nail trimming, it would be really hard


----------



## AVIE (Oct 18, 2020)

Egyptian! Yes! I just love her! The three of them couldn't be more different!


----------



## Hermelin (Oct 18, 2020)

AVIE said:


> Egyptian! Yes! I just love her! The three of them couldn't be more different!



They are truly different and I just want to hug her. But it will have to wait until she have bonded with me and if she accept to be held. I’ll just hug my boys and get their kisses instead 

You will also soon know how it is to own bunnies when you get your lovely Thrianta girl


----------



## AVIE (Oct 18, 2020)

Yes! Two weeks I think!


----------



## Hermelin (Oct 19, 2020)

@AVIE that’s really soon, I hope everything goes as planned with your girl


----------



## Hermelin (Oct 19, 2020)

I’m already letting Embla get used to be touched. While she eats I will lift her front paws so she put her weight on me and I will also stroke her body. Today she allow me to touch her ears without pulling back and I can stroke her stomach for a few seconds.

So it’s really positive signs when I’m going to train her to be picked up. But that’s after bonding with her, we are still in the area to get to know each other and building up a positive connection between being touched and that she can trust me. I’m not going to force her anything or stress her. We will just do everything within her tempo but she’s a really good bunny. I would literaly put her as a bunny good for new owners. Because she seem to be an easy bunny to build a bond with and train. With how brave and curious she is. 

It feels so good when I don’t need to take it super slow and can already pet her and touch her really smooth fur


----------



## AVIE (Oct 19, 2020)

It looks like she's smiling there in that picture!


----------



## Nuage (Oct 19, 2020)

She looks beautiful. So different from your boys.


----------



## HalaBuns (Oct 19, 2020)

Miva13 said:


> She is beautiful- can I ask what technique do you use to get them use to being held? My little boy loves pats and head rubs but there’s no way he will let me hold him to do his nails so I have to take him to the vets each time





I watched this a few times and attempted it. It is absolutely not as easy as it looks and I adapt parts of it because of my inexperience and squirmy bunnies, but we get there in the end.

My bunnies are the same, super affectionate and loving all the time they have 4 paws on the ground, but not a chance of holding them on my lap and if i tried on the floor they would just wiggle away, so having them on the counter helps.

I also spray some pet calming spray on the towel, which seems to relax them for a short time so I can get on with it.


----------



## HalaBuns (Oct 19, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> View attachment 51047
> 
> View attachment 51046
> 
> ...


She has such a cheeky look on her face in that last pic


----------



## Hermelin (Oct 20, 2020)

Embla have yet moved outside the cage but the cage door is open. So I’ll just have to wait and see when she dare move outside the cage. 

I’m listening to rock N’roll music, first she got scared but later understood it’s nothing dangerous. It’s her time to sleep when I took the pictures. She sleep up on the bed. 









I only have one problem with her and that is she keep on stepping and standing in her water bowl. So her paws is often wet, she don’t even react when she stands in the bowl. I need to regularly change the water because she keep on standing in it and I also need to fix a larger litter box with higher edges. Because her aim aren’t that good and often end up missing the litter box even though she’s standing in it


----------



## Hermelin (Oct 20, 2020)

Yaay, Embla took her first steps outside the cage. She look like bambi walking on ice when she step outside the rugs but that dosen’t stop her to explore the floor 

Right now she’s under my bed and I’m planning to sleep now. I was thinking to close her into the cage but I’ll just let her be and tomorrow morning wipe up urine spots and droppings in my room. The first thing I will have to do in the morning, a perfect way to start a day


----------



## Hermelin (Oct 21, 2020)

Today Embla did her first binkies and zoomies, but my room is a bit small for her to go all out. But at least she’s happy and feel safe moving around. 

I see her often flopping and laying all spread out in the cage. She have been sneezing and I found snot on the water bowl. But her nose is not wet or have any discharge. So I will book a vet time earlier to have her check out and fix the vaccination this month instead.


----------



## Hermelin (Oct 22, 2020)

Embla picked up litter training fast and she have been using the litter box every day since monday. No accidents up on my bed or in the room. But she’s still not in her teenage period, so it will change later. This will be my third bunny I will have to go through their hormonal period 

She love chewing things and it’s quite a happy girl. Next Wednesday I will take her to the vet and check her. Because right now I’m wiping up snot from her after she sneeze. I can touch her and she will accept me feeling her stomach and I can give kisses to her. When I say come Embla, a shy girl will stick her head out from under my bed






Toste had wax problems but after cleaning his ears more regularly and the swelling went down again. He’s such a good boy letting me to handle him without struggling, even though it can hurt a bit if he get swollen. But I always make sure he gets a lot of treats after I’m done.



While Odin have been trying his best to get into my room during night. You should totally see him when I go to bed, he run full speed to my bedroom and I need to pick him up and place him in the kitchen. Then he will stands on his back legs looking through the glass of the door. His big eyes staring at me makes my heart soften for him


----------



## Hermelin (Oct 24, 2020)

How Embla sleeps in her cage now


----------



## AVIE (Oct 24, 2020)

Omgoodness! She is adorable...she makes me want that bed!


----------



## Hermelin (Oct 24, 2020)

AVIE said:


> Omgoodness! She is adorable...she makes me want that bed!



It’s the doll bed from Ikea, I like that she’s so comfortable being with me 

While myself have the problem with Embla directly jumping up to the windowsill. I’ve had to pick her up and put her to the floor. Because she have accidentally fallen into my garbage can and tipping it over in my room


----------



## Mac189 (Oct 27, 2020)

Embla is so beautiful! Congrats on bringing her home! She really lucked into finding you as a rabbit parent. I missed when you first got her and now get to enjoy all the pictures of your beautiful, well-loved little hare. I'm, so happy for you and her, as well as love seeing all the pictures of your adventures!


----------



## Hermelin (Oct 27, 2020)

Mac189 said:


> Embla is so beautiful! Congrats on bringing her home! She really lucked into finding you as a rabbit parent. I missed when you first got her and now get to enjoy all the pictures of your beautiful, well-loved little hare. I'm, so happy for you and her, as well as love seeing all the pictures of your adventures!



Thanks Mac, she’s quite a handful compared with my other bunnies but it’s fun. She’s my first bunny that chew things and can easily jump up onto things 

I already had a few papers chewed up by her which she got from my desk


----------



## Milyvan (Oct 27, 2020)

Wow: Thank you for sharing the pics! Awesome!


----------



## Hermelin (Oct 28, 2020)

Done with the vet visit, they thought I was giving her too much food. But I will keep feeding her the same amount of food until she stops growing because she get big golden droppings which means she eat a good amount of fiber. I’m just feeding her the double amount an adult will eat and myself feed less pellets when my bunnies have stopped growing. 

She’s supposed to get metacam for her snuffle but I’ve noticed it have become better already. At least she got her first vaccination, which was the combination vaccination. I was totally suprised when I knew how much she weights. 

She’s 5 months old and already 3,1 kg (6,8 pounds). I will see in 2 months when she stop growing how much she will weight but I think she will nearing the mark of 4 kg. 

At the vet they asked me if I was going to breed her, I just told them no. Which they thought was sad because she is such a beautiful girl. I think they haven’t seen that many belgian hares before


----------



## Hermelin (Oct 29, 2020)

Guess which bunny is starting to become hormonal and starting to mark my bed. Seem to also have a huge rage towards the dust pan and a tendency to jump into the garbage can 




_I haven’t changed anything on my rooms walls since I was a child. But behind the posters and paintings we have a master piece by my little brother. He painted on the walls with a red marker when he was between 2-3 years old. While myself have just been too lazy to repaint the room _


----------



## Hermelin (Nov 5, 2020)

On saturday I will trim her nails at the pet shop, so it will be a challange. I haven’t really had time bonding with Embla as what I usually do with my other bunnies. But I’ve let her listen to music and she accepts being petted on the head. 

She always greet me when I come into the room. I think she’s enjoying her life and she do the litter training really good. But I need to keep an eye on her because if she get the chance she will mark my bed. Otherwise she will do everything in the litter box.


----------



## JBun (Nov 5, 2020)

She's a gorgeous bun! Looks like she's very happy with you.


----------



## Hermelin (Nov 8, 2020)

Today Embla got her claws trimmed at the petshop, the person that helped me trim her nails was scared of Embla. Because she thought Embla would bite her. 

We can say I got a small wound on the lip after Embla tried to get away and she scratched me. But I later managed to get a better steady hold. So she was still and it was easier to trim her nails. 

When we got home she binky on the bed, so she wasn’t that traumatized. I just think she thought it was scary to be held


----------



## Hermelin (Nov 8, 2020)

Time to clean everything and take care of all the bowls, a bit hard having Embla jumping into the cage all the time to check what I’m doing


----------



## Hermelin (Nov 19, 2020)

Watching breaking bad with Odin, he’s a really good companion and is running crazily all over the couch. It’s fun watching his binkies and zoomies. He still do as many binkies and zoomies as he did when he was a kit 

While we are also doing a process with Embla, she now always reacts to her name and she sleep so deep. I can see her daily cute yawns. I’m planning to try capturing it with a picture or video.


----------



## Shawnna (Nov 19, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> I’m just going to post about my bunnies and their life. I will post when I have the energy, which will be quite random
> 
> As a few already know I’ve gotten my new bunny Embla. She’s 4.5month old and a tan belgian hare. I just want to hug and cuddle her but she’s still new and need time to settle down.
> 
> ...


She is sooooooooooooooo pretty!!! I love her! She looks super soft!

Maybe try putting her water dish up higher? Set it on another upside down dish and twist tie it to the cage?


----------



## Shawnna (Nov 19, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> Embla picked up litter training fast and she have been using the litter box every day since monday. No accidents up on my bed or in the room. But she’s still not in her teenage period, so it will change later. This will be my third bunny I will have to go through their hormonal period
> 
> She love chewing things and it’s quite a happy girl. Next Wednesday I will take her to the vet and check her. Because right now I’m wiping up snot from her after she sneeze. I can touch her and she will accept me feeling her stomach and I can give kisses to her. When I say come Embla, a shy girl will stick her head out from under my bed
> 
> ...


How sweet!! You have gorgeous bunnies!! Looking at his adorable lil face is like looking at my D'jango.


----------



## Hermelin (Nov 20, 2020)

Shawnna said:


> She is sooooooooooooooo pretty!!! I love her! She looks super soft!
> 
> Maybe try putting her water dish up higher? Set it on another upside down dish and twist tie it to the cage?



She have a hanging bowl now, this crazy girl that love standing in the bowl and she is quite smooth when you pet her. 



Shawnna said:


> How sweet!! You have gorgeous bunnies!! Looking at his adorable lil face is like looking at my D'jango.



Thanks, D’jango looked a lot like a netherland dwarf. He reminds me of my previous boy I had which was a black mixed breed nethie/holland lop but he mostly looked like a larger netherland dwarf


----------



## Hermelin (Nov 20, 2020)

Today I trimmed Embla and Odins claws, we can say it went a lot easier with Embla than the first time. She was such a good girl letting my little brother hold her and later we switched because my brother truly don’t have a good way to hold bunnies 

It was also Embla first time exploring the kitchen today. 

While myself also took a walk around the lake with my little brother.


----------



## Hermelin (Nov 28, 2020)

I sometimes feel like I’m neglecting Embla, even though she keep on getting tamer and more forward to people. 

I know it’s just my own emotions and feelings. Which makes me a bit distance to my bunnies right now. I’ll make sure to get a bit more bonding time with Embla next week. At least she binkies every day and wake me up around 9 am. 

We have gone into the period where Embla droppings is starting to smell more than what they used to do 

At least here are a few pictures of Toste and Odin. From the last couple of days. 








The last rose blooming battling the frozen cold and frost.


----------



## Hermelin (Jan 2, 2021)

My grumpy girl have turned into a monster! She growls and attacks me, specially when I have handled one of the boys before going into my room. At least my boys have never reacted on smell of other bunnies before they was fixed. 

Also her droppings don’t have the best smell right now. She’s a moody and a smelly girl. I got some nice bite marks from her. 

So its time to book a spay for this month and let her get off the high wagon of hormones  It was just a time question but I had hoped it wasn’t the territorial behavior she got. I would rather have the loss of litter habits but that’s what she do really well. 

She have also gotten a craving of relentlessly chew things even when the cage is open she will chew the bars. I give her toys but she go for chewing bars, rubber and plastic. While wood like fresh branches, different chew toys and toilets roll go safe in my room. I can’t figure out why she pick rubber over wood. Maybe it’s hormones craving she got.


----------



## JBun (Jan 2, 2021)

Welcome to the joy of moody teenage girl buns  So glad I'm not dealing with that anymore. Though truth be told, even spayed, my girls are still quite moody little things. And that at 8 years old. Seems like moodiness never quite leaves us girls  

Your rabbits are all so adorable! Odin is just this cute tiny furball, with his tiny little nethie face. And Toste looks so smooshy and cuddly. And Embla is just a gorgeous bun to look at, though I'm sure you'll be really glad to get past the territorial hormonal teenage phase.


----------



## Hermelin (Jan 7, 2021)

First day of snow and Toste seem to enjoy it a lot. So I just wanted to share a few pictures of him in the snow


----------



## Hermelin (Feb 13, 2021)

My bunnies are doing great and they are really happy. Embla have destroyed 2 carpets but at least she binky every day and allow me to cuddle with her. She’s not used to be picked up yet but it’s a working process. I’m not being as active on the forum because of a lot of things is happening in life right now. So I only have the energy to focus on every day life and my bunnies 

Next week I’m going to trim Embla claws which they definitive need but my little brother is always running away from me. So I’m planning to use my friend instead if he stills avoiding me next week.


----------



## Hermelin (Apr 19, 2022)

Hey everyone, I have been away for a while because I started to work and a little over a month from now I’m getting my own apartment. 

So what’s the new thing that have happened the last year and this. I succefully bonded Odin and Embla but that was broken after my parents watch over them a few weeks ago and kept them separated from each other. So I will have to rebond them again. I have a new addition in the family which is Fenris. Her full name is Fenrisulven which means the Fenris wolf from the nordic mythology. My partner named her, so we call her Fenris. 




She have a lot of attitude and not afraid of anything. Super curious and truly a bossy girl. Fenris is a netherland dwarf but she’s a big girl for a nethie, so I don’t think she got the dwarf gene. I got another netherland dwarf because my partner can handle their fur. My partner is allergic to bunnies but he loves them and wanted everyone to have a friend. Fenris will be Toste bonded mate and I hope they will fit together. Because Fenris have a forward personality who feels safe in most situations while Toste is skittish and scared. At least Toste have never shown any aggression towards Fenris which he did towards Embla, Odin and Lilja. So I’m crossing my fingers they will click. I know he wants a friend. 

I hope everyone are having a good day


----------



## Catlyn (Apr 19, 2022)

Welcome back to the forum!
Hoping for a bright future for your fur family!


----------



## Hermelin (Apr 19, 2022)

Catlyn said:


> Welcome back to the forum!
> Hoping for a bright future for your fur family!



Thanks a lot and I see you got a queen now in your family. I’m glad it worked out for you and I hope it’s going well 

A pic of grumpy face Toste


----------



## JBun (Apr 19, 2022)

Congratulations on the new addition! She's a beauty ♥ I hope bonding goes well with Toste. Always a good sign when they aren't acting aggressive from the start.


----------



## Hermelin (Apr 19, 2022)

JBun said:


> Congratulations on the new addition! She's a beauty ♥ I hope bonding goes well with Toste. Always a good sign when they aren't acting aggressive from the start.



Thanks, they live next to each other but can’t touch. I will have to wait until Fenris is spayed to bond them but it’s the first time Toste isn’t attacking the fence or lifting up his tail when seeing another bunny which he have done with all the other bunnies in the family. He mostly ignores her and will sniff her.

I will have to wait 4 months for a spay and healing up until I can properly start the bonding and I hope Fenris personality won’t change too much. She’s 3 months old ☺


----------



## PeanutsPlace (Apr 20, 2022)

Welcome back! I was looking through your old posts wondering when you would come back. So glad you are here!


----------



## Bluemush (Apr 20, 2022)

Such beautiful bunnies and unique names. Embla and Odin are adorable. 
My bun is Peter, I was told he is a Netherlands dwarf but few months down the road he kept getting bigger and bigger so he can’t be one due to his size. I found out that he’s a Dutch bunny. 
He’s adorable, but hates being carried and I’m trying to get him leash trained but he will have nothing to do with it. 
Maybe it’s because he is 9months old and it’s too late, I want to take him outside so he can’t walk on the grass and explore the outdoors and not just be in my room. Any suggestions? He also loves chewing up my fake leather bed headrest and the sides of my bed even though I have used fencing around my bed. Very very curious bunny.


----------



## Hermelin (Apr 20, 2022)

Bluemush said:


> Such beautiful bunnies and unique names. Embla and Odin are adorable.
> My bun is Peter, I was told he is a Netherlands dwarf but few months down the road he kept getting bigger and bigger so he can’t be one due to his size. I found out that he’s a Dutch bunny.
> He’s adorable, but hates being carried and I’m trying to get him leash trained but he will have nothing to do with it.
> Maybe it’s because he is 9months old and it’s too late, I want to take him outside so he can’t walk on the grass and explore the outdoors and not just be in my room. Any suggestions? He also loves chewing up my fake leather bed headrest and the sides of my bed even though I have used fencing around my bed. Very very curious bunny.



It takes time to train your bunnies. If you are going with harness and leash I would recommend you to first teach your bunny to accept being picked up. Because when you walk outdoors in harness you need your bunny to trust you being close and that you might pick them up if needed. 

My bunny Toste took over a year to bond and allow me to pick him up. When I leash train my bunnies I do it indoors with treats, later I will do it outdoors in a place where I know the area and have good spots to look around. I always have treats on me which are often just their normal pellets and one high value treat. I use this to make sure they have focus on me when I call their name and I can easily pick them up. I often pick my bunnies up if I spot a dog, loud cars etc. As to make sure they are safe and calm. It can be easier to set up a x-pen outdoors and use a travel cage as a way to pick up if your bunny isn’t an escape artist. 

Toste in his pen:


----------



## Bluemush (Apr 24, 2022)

Hermelin said:


> It takes time to train your bunnies. If you are going with harness and leash I would recommend you to first teach your bunny to accept being picked up. Because when you walk outdoors in harness you need your bunny to trust you being close and that you might pick them up if needed.
> 
> My bunny Toste took over a year to bond and allow me to pick him up. When I leash train my bunnies I do it indoors with treats, later I will do it outdoors in a place where I know the area and have good spots to look around. I always have treats on me which are often just their normal pellets and one high value treat. I use this to make sure they have focus on me when I call their name and I can easily pick them up. I often pick my bunnies up if I spot a dog, loud cars etc. As to make sure they are safe and calm. It can be easier to set up a x-pen outdoors and use a travel cage as a way to pick up if your bunny isn’t an escape artist.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your suggestions, that’s true he has to be ok with being picked up which he hates and everytime I need to do it let’s say for trimming his nails , brushing his fur or checking something, if I’m not holding onto him firmly he makes sure he gets out of my hands (I’ve had a few close calls so I quickly move to my bed so he can jump on that). 
Responding to his name has also be challenging, he comes when he hears his fav snacks the moment I shake the jar so I’m currently training him to learn his name by association with the snacks. I haven’t been able to find a harness that fits yet so thats another story. Toste is adorable
He just likes his freedom, wiggled out of the first two harnesses I tried and he hated it.


----------



## Hermelin (May 2, 2022)

Bluemush said:


> Thanks for your suggestions, that’s true he has to be ok with being picked up which he hates and everytime I need to do it let’s say for trimming his nails , brushing his fur or checking something, if I’m not holding onto him firmly he makes sure he gets out of my hands (I’ve had a few close calls so I quickly move to my bed so he can jump on that).
> Responding to his name has also be challenging, he comes when he hears his fav snacks the moment I shake the jar so I’m currently training him to learn his name by association with the snacks. I haven’t been able to find a harness that fits yet so thats another story. Toste is adorable
> He just likes his freedom, wiggled out of the first two harnesses I tried and he hated it.



Some bunnies take time to train and others will never learn. I only take 2 bunnies out in a harness and I’m going to start training my 3 month old bunny Fenris because she have no problem being picked up and handled as long I have treats. So I have focused a lot on what she tolerates and reward her a lot. Maybe you can find a person who makes rabbit harnesses, in my country there are a few who custom make harness after order.


----------



## Hermelin (May 11, 2022)

Not a happy day, I have decided to rehome Toste because I can’t afford to truly fix his ears. It would cost me over 10000+ $ and insurance only cover 2000. So he would need to get regular flushing of his ears until they could be fixed which I can’t economical support for a long period.

So I have asked a rehoming/shelter for help and to see if they would take him in. Of course he will be fully vaccinated and flushed his ears before he move to the foster home which I will stand for. Because all bunnies being rehomed must be moved to a foster home and not stay with their owners while looking for a new place. At least I hope they will let him stay with me until his fully treated for his ear inflammation and not cause more stress for him. Even though only a temporary treatment which will last only a few months. He will get his ears flushed and vaccinated next week. While he will get ear cleaning every day until they are flushed.


----------



## Hermelin (May 11, 2022)

I’m trying to find cheaper vets but I heard from another owner that had to pay nearly 20 000$ to fix their bunnies ears. Which would be something I could never cover, that’s at least 5 years of me working and saving up. 

While on another rabbit forum I’m getting jumped for not affording his vet care because by law I have to provide him the care he needs 

If the shelter won’t take him, I’m also trying to look for vets all over the country and getting different prices and hear other rabbits owners experience. Many let their bunnies be put down because of the expensive price and the measly insurance do not cover a lot. As to not let their bunnies suffer more. While I had another person recommend me to take a loan but it’s not something I will do because I don’t have the stable payment to pay it back. 

I truly hope I will find a solution for my boy.


----------



## BunLover (May 11, 2022)

I'm sorry, That must be really hard giving up your rabbit, Best wishes.


----------



## JBun (May 11, 2022)

Remind me again what his ear problems are?


----------



## Hermelin (May 12, 2022)

JBun said:


> Remind me again what his ear problems are?



Toste have ear inflammation in the middle ear on both his ears. So he will need to go through 2 operations of total ear canel ablation to fix his problems. It’s because his ears canals are too narrow. I can only afford the temporary treatment of flushing his ears and anti-inflammatory. They have done bacteria culture test to see if it was caused by an infection but there wasn’t any strange or even indicated on an ear inflammation. He have gone through CT- scan for his ears also.


----------



## Hermelin (May 12, 2022)

I’ve found good news of a vet that do it for a price I can afford. I will do the flushing of his ears to buy him time and save up my money as good as I can. Then I will book time, find a place to live and take a vacation until my boy can recover until we can go back home. It’s in another town 7 hrs from me by car or 5 hrs by train. 

I will have to do it twice but I will split it up by fixing his serious ear first and later do the other ear during the next insurance period


----------



## PeanutsPlace (May 12, 2022)

what if you set up a gofundme?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (May 12, 2022)

Good luck! I hope all goes well. He truly has an incredible owner.


----------



## Hermelin (May 12, 2022)

PeanutsPlace said:


> what if you set up a gofundme?



There are other people who will need donation more than us. Specially when I have found a vet that will do it 10 times more cheaper and also experience with doing the operation on bunnies. I’ve talked with other bunny owners and their experience and how their bunnies are now 

I just need a few months to save money until I can do the first operation. So toward autumn or winter I will have the money for my boy to go through his first operation but it means that Fenris will have to wait for her spay until Toste have been operated on both his ears. She will have to wait until she’s a little over a year old. As to not put myself in a financial trouble and still have money on the side for emergency vets. It just means I will have to work harder and not go out that often.

I might be able to wish for christmas present from the family to pay for Fenris spay instead. As long they give me 10$ each, that will cover it and a really cheap christmas present to me but something I will need


----------



## Cef81 (May 12, 2022)

Hermelin said:


> I’m trying to find cheaper vets but I heard from another owner that had to pay nearly 20 000$ to fix their bunnies ears. Which would be something I could never cover, that’s at least 5 years of me working and saving up.
> 
> While on another rabbit forum I’m getting jumped for not affording his vet care because by law I have to provide him the care he needs
> 
> ...


I’m sorry you are having to deal with this i of course now know the challenges of vet bills . I’m sorry another forum gave you a hard time at least I see you making a effort where as I’ve worked at a vets office and animal sanctuary and petstore so I’ve seen ALOT of people who DO NOT TRY and it’s really just the ignorance of not researching before anyone buys ANY pet feathers fins or fur . As I just months ago took in cadbury given to me for free his toenails were curled under they were so long and he had a slight sneeze so I took him thinking quick vet trip then he will be better wrong . I now have been to two vets one board certified and almost 4/5 mths later I’m a little over $1,000 and he still isn’t better I have to give him injections daily so he hates me now he’s been on orbax , durapen, and some other injection that is like $10 a shot . I’d say try a go fund me page for your bun but mine hasn’t yielded any help at all for my bun so he and I are on are own . Best wishes to you and your bun stuff happens and if the pet companies making the meds wouldn’t squeeze the vets in cost then in turn they wouldn’t have to squeeze the owners in vet cost and all that does is hurt a lot of pets cause people can’t afford them , at least your not the person to go and just dump your pet out somewhere I’ve seen a lot of stuff .Good luck


----------



## Hermelin (May 12, 2022)

Cef81 said:


> I’m sorry you are having to deal with this i of course now know the challenges of vet bills . I’m sorry another forum gave you a hard time at least I see you making a effort where as I’ve worked at a vets office and animal sanctuary and petstore so I’ve seen ALOT of people who DO NOT TRY and it’s really just the ignorance of not researching before anyone buys ANY pet feathers fins or fur . As I just months ago took in cadbury given to me for free his toenails were curled under they were so long and he had a slight sneeze so I took him thinking quick vet trip then he will be better wrong . I now have been to two vets one board certified and almost 4/5 mths later I’m a little over $1,000 and he still isn’t better I have to give him injections daily so he hates me now he’s been on orbax , durapen, and some other injection that is like $10 a shot . I’d say try a go fund me page for your bun but mine hasn’t yielded any help at all for my bun so he and I are on are own . Best wishes to you and your bun stuff happens and if the pet companies making the meds wouldn’t squeeze the vets in cost then in turn they wouldn’t have to squeeze the owners in vet cost and all that does is hurt a lot of pets cause people can’t afford them , at least your not the person to go and just dump your pet out somewhere I’ve seen a lot of stuff .Good luck



I’m going for paying the vet costs alone and I truly hope it will help him even though he will be completely deaf. He only hear from one ear but he have perked up being on a higher dosage metacam. So it’s helping him to be more active and back to normal. 

At least I think it’s worth trying every posibility to help my boy when there exist a solution to make him better. He will be my last lop rabbit because I want to avoid all the vet costs I’ve had to go through with him. Except if I suddenly get an abounded or aggressive bunny drop on me who need a home. 

Vet cost can be truly expensive if you are unlucky while others won’t even need to spend as much money on their bunnies for them to become old but it’s all down to genetics. My boy don’t have the best genetics. At least I know now there a vet I can afford and not needing to rehome him. It will just mean that I plan ahead and make sure everything go together.


----------



## JBun (May 12, 2022)

That's great news! I'm really glad you were able to find a more affordable vet. Just curious if your current vet explored the possibility of the inflammation being caused by allergies and tried trialing an allergy med like Piriton or diphenhydramine to see if it helped reduce the inflammation? I know I will get some inner ear inflammation in reaction to some food and chemical sensitivities that I have.


----------



## Hermelin (May 12, 2022)

@JBun my vet didn’t explore if it was cause by allergies. They just went after what they could see on the ct scans and when they first flushed his ears.


----------



## JBun (May 12, 2022)

Might be worth asking your vet about, and doing a trial of Piriton(chlorphenamine) to see if it makes any difference. If it is allergies causing the inflammation, a surgery won't completely clear up the problem.


----------



## Hermelin (May 13, 2022)

@JBun Thanks for the tips and I’ll have a talk with my vet.


----------



## Hermelin (May 15, 2022)

Today Toste and Fenris have been outdoors enjoying the nice weather. It was the first time Fenris had a harness and leash. She didn’t like having the leash following her but she got used to it.


----------



## Hermelin (May 15, 2022)

Odin have been put on a hay diet because his stomach have not been good but it’s slowly improving. He have been eating a little too much greens. 

Embla haven’t gone out because she don’t own a harness but I’m planning to get one for her. So she can also explore outdoors which she enjoys. Pictures of Embla will come later, I haven’t taken any new of her. I will also check out an air cleaner which I might be able to buy for my planned bunny room


----------



## Hermelin (May 15, 2022)

Rebonding have finally started and we are occupying my partners bathroom. The litter boxes are Fenris & Toste and I cleaned them good but nothing have their smells in the area. I didn’t have a clean blanket, so I got the one Fenris & Toste use as to make one area of the bathroom none slippery. 

They have smelled each other and later went to their own litter boxes to eat. So far it’s going good and I truly hope it will keep on going that way. So that they will be bonded at the end of the week. 

I know you should start in a neutral area 100% but I think Toste & Fenris have nothing to do with them.


----------



## Hermelin (May 15, 2022)

2 hrs into bonding and I had two nips from Embla to Odin. While Odin did one stomp when he went exploring in the area and Embla was going to him. I broke up the nipping because Odin got cornered as to avoid him reacting. Because I know nips aren’t a negative sign and those can happen but if one get cornered, it can cause more stress. I could see Odin wanted to get away, so I just distracted Embla and she went back to her litter box to eat hay which made Odin relax again. She’s the one nipping Odin while he will try to get away or stomp which are exactly the same that happened when I first bonded them but that was more intense to how it is now.

First time I bonded them Odin refused eating and tried to get to me. Now they both ignore each other and occasionally nips or pressing her head into Odin. They are mostly eating while I’m sneezing because of my allergies and I have horrible ventilation in the bathroom. So here I am with a runny nose guarding them and ready to interfere if needed. I hope it keep on going good between them and I know the last time I bonded them it took 3 days until they fully calmed down. So I’m hoping this rebonding won’t take that long but I’m free the whole week.

At least Embla listen when Odin thumps and will back away. Which are something she did during their first bonding.


----------



## Hermelin (May 16, 2022)

Yesterday I had to stop bonding because I had to go to the bed and sleep. So they got put in a fenced area. So they could see but not touch with two new litter boxes. We ended the bonding on a positive note when both was ignoring each other and eating.

I’ve used up a whole bag of litter because I’m using 6 litter boxes at the moment. I started the bonding by spreading out pellets as to get them started on something positive in the neutral area. There have been stomping from Odin which isn’t new, he do it when he jump pass Embla.


----------



## JBun (May 16, 2022)

Sounds like you're making good progress


----------



## Hermelin (May 16, 2022)

I had a little bit of cuddling time and Embla have calmed down with her small nips. She will go to the litter box Odin is eating in and sit outside to also eat. Instead of nipping to make him move all the time. 

When I was cuddling them they was sitting next to each other and I’ve seen them sleep. So far no negative signs the last 3 hrs. I know they will need to determine their rang again but it’s a lot calmer than when I first bonded them. 

My partner is complaining over that the bathroom have been occupied by my bunnies again and that he can’t go to the bathroom in peace


----------



## Hermelin (May 16, 2022)

6 hr+ together I walked into them sleeping together and got to watch two cute yawns. Then Embla started groom her shelf and Odin did it later then both turned into different sizes loafs. So they have started to mirroring each other


----------



## Hermelin (May 16, 2022)

12 hrs+ Odin and Embla have moved to sleeping next to each other with no space. I walked into Odin sleeping right under Emblas stomache and Embla was in a loaf position when sleeping. It was really fun only spotting Odin head when I walked in but I couldn’t capture the moment because they ran up to me. 

This is going a lot faster than the first time I bonded them and I hope it will keep on going that well


----------



## Hermelin (May 17, 2022)

I have left Toste at the vet today and I’ll pick him up when he’s done and woken up. Today he’s getting his ears flushed and cleaned.



Fenris is growing and is still a crazy happy girl who binkies daily and do zoomies. It’s quite hard capturing pictures of her because she’s always on the move. She’s 4 months old now and just a bundle of joy


----------



## Hermelin (May 17, 2022)

Third day since I started to rebond them but we can say second day since I started 24/7 bonding. Odin have been grooming Embla and she have been grooming Odin. They will live in the bathroom until Sunday as to make sure they have bonded. It’s good that the bonding is going well and that they are back to normal again with each other. 

Odin look so exhausted because of the molting pattern he have around his eyes.




Medium bun & tiny bun when I disturb them they always look at me ☺


----------



## Hermelin (May 17, 2022)

My little brother sent a picture of what my parents have done. Turned out they are missing Odin and was disappointed when I told them Fenris and Toste are the ones following me home to them on thursday. 

The bunny my parents have gotten



Odins favorite spot in the house


----------



## Hermelin (May 17, 2022)

Toste is finally home but was super stressed because of the buss ride. It was hot and a lot of traffic. I made sure to cover him with the litter in the box as to make sure he didn’t smell different and Fenris jumped up to him and cuddle next to him directly. He calmed down quite fast after that while he’s getting groomed by Fenris. You truly notice what a bond do to bunnies specially that Fenris prefer running all over the house instead of cuddling up to Toste at this time. I truly hope their bond won’t break and I can spot how fast Toste breathing slowed down and how his eyes are slowly closing to sleep while Fenris is grooming him.


----------



## JBun (May 17, 2022)

I love seeing all of the pictures of them, especially seeing BIG Embla with tiny Odin  

That's too funny of your parents. I guess they were missing the little guy too much.


----------



## Hermelin (May 17, 2022)

@JBun I’m quite sure my parents are missing Odin. He have been free roaming for 4 years with my parents and next month he’s moving out with me. He have integrated well into the family compared to Embla which my mom is a bit scared of because of her size while Toste have never been a social bun. So they never built a deep connection with the other bunnies. 

My mom even take Odin into the bathroom when he wants his cuddles instead of letting him wait


----------



## Hermelin (May 18, 2022)

Today all bunnies have finally got their vaccination and a short health check. They got the triple vaccine Nobivac Myxo-RHD plus. 

The most tricky one was Embla, I had to hold her in my arms and she tried to nip the one giving her the vaccine. She have always been the feisty one. The reason why I took her first. Because Fenris and Odin are more well behave and kind which are the same with Toste. 

Not really what any could think a 4 month old would behave better than the 2 year old. Embla have always been an opinionated bunny who will nip when she dislike something. Nothing I would want to change. The vet also thought Odin was the young one because of his size 

My bunnies weight now: 
Odin 705 grams
Toste 1.9 kg
Embla 3.4 kg
Fenris 750 grams, she’s growing really well

I’m glad Odin have lost a bit of weight before he weighted at his heaviest 780 grams that was a time when he couldn’t clean himself because of his weight. I know when he only lived with me, his weight was around 570-600 grams. So he have a few grams to lose until back to normal again. He’s the small chubby boy because he mastered the begging charm no one in my family could resist. The weight will drop when he eat only his normal diet without any added treats and my parents have held back on the treats for him. 

This month I’ve spent 900$ on vet costs. I’m glad I have insurance because my vet costs would of been a lot more if I didn’t have it for Toste. 

Now it’s nap time in the family and I hope everyone have a great day.


----------



## Hermelin (May 21, 2022)

Today I’m celebrating my birthday with family friends and my friends. So Fenris and Toste will get a bit of snacks of an over ripe banana and a piece of carrots with leafy greens. Fenris often only take a small taste bites while Toste will eat the rest. 

Odin and Embla is at my partner place so they are away. It fist tomorrow I will see them again


----------



## Hermelin (May 23, 2022)

A week have gone by since I started to do fast bonding with Odin and Embla. The rebond have seen to go really well and they have moved to their temporary home set up which will change 3 weeks from now when we move. They are getting free roaming time now and they have no problem sharing a food bowl between each other. 

Seem like I’ll have to keep an extra eye on Odin and Embla while they are roaming in the bedroom. I’ve stopped them 4 times to not pee on my partner side of the bed. At least they aren’t like Fenris and I can easily put them in the cage before they let it all go. I know they never do it on my side of the bed because they know not to pee on my bed but I will restart litter training with them. I don’t understand why they want to use my partner side of the bed as a litter box/marking


----------



## Hermelin (May 26, 2022)

When you have two bunnies up on the couch. It’s great they can split, so me and my partner get a cuddle buddy while watching a movie. 

Odin and Embla no longer care about Toste & Fenris scent. So I’m seeing it as something promising when they will share a bunny roam with each other. The bond between Odin and Embla is going strong and I’m so happy the bond was successful. 

Fenris is slowing getting hormonal. She have started to scatter poop everywhere and have started to chew the cage bars when she want attentions. Next week I will get the keys to the new apartment but it will be 2 or 3 weeks until we can move. I’m just waiting until I have access to the apartment and I can fully fix the rabbits rooms


----------



## BunLover (May 26, 2022)

Hermelin said:


> Today I’m celebrating my birthday with family friends and my friends. So Fenris and Toste will get a bit of snacks of an over ripe banana and a piece of carrots with leafy greens. Fenris often only take a small taste bites while Toste will eat the rest.
> 
> Odin and Embla is at my partner place so they are away. It fist tomorrow I will see them again ☺


That is pretty fancy


----------



## Hermelin (May 30, 2022)

Today I went through a scare when both Toste and Fenris got into the bedroom. Where Odin and Embla are in their cage. I was glad they only sniffed each other and later ignored the other pairs. So when I went into the room all 4 bunnies was staring at me to see if I had food on me. Embla and Odin where jumping in the cage all excited while Toste & Fenris was jumping around my feet but they refused to leave the bedroom. So I picked Toste up and put him outside the bedroom and took Fenris with me with a bit of food to their cage in the living room.

The move to the new apartment have been pushed forward because there was a few things that needed to be fixed before we moved. So they will keep on being constrained in the cages with supervised free roaming until I can fix a cc run around their main cage.

The cc cage will have solid plastic walls down while the upper grids will be wire as to make sure they get ventilation but the solid walls will only make them see each other but not get to each other. Seem like they have gotten used with each others scents when all 4 have been living in the same apartment and me always going between them. I’m glad it’s not causing any problems for their own bonds.

I know it’s not optimal but there have been no negative behaviors. The cages are 5 meters apart, so I’m 100% they can smell each other. Maybe they reacted better because my partners apartment is a 100% neutral space compared to my home which was a split territory between Odin & Embla.

A close up of Toste


How it is to eat dinner with two bunnies having free roaming time


----------



## JBun (Jun 2, 2022)

That's good they didn't act aggressively with each other. It could be being in a new place.


----------



## Hermelin (Jun 2, 2022)

JBun said:


> That's good they didn't act aggressively with each other. It could be being in a new place.


 
That’s so true and the new move will also be a fully neutral area. So I hope they can at least share the living space without any aggression. They will only be able to know their scents. I have made sure that the food bowl is shared and other toys as to let them get used to each other scents by switching between them. 

I have also fixed a spay for Fenris towards autumn when she have turned 6 months old. At the end of the month their bunny room might be fully put together


----------



## Hermelin (Jun 4, 2022)

So far for the bunny room I will have a large woven wool carpet. Other rabbit owner recommended wool or cotton carpet because they was kinder to their furry paws. At least it’s easy to clean and the area it will cover will be 6 sq m/ 64 sq ft.m which is perfect and I got it for a really good price. It only cost 40$. My bunnies don’t chew on carpets but Embla love chewing on puzzle mats, so I went with safest option for us. 

So now I have a great air purifier, carpet and a space to store hay. The indoor cages they have which are 160x80 cm will be kept. When I’ve fixed a gate for the door, there will be one pair free roaming in the apartment while the other are in the room free roaming . They will shift later on but it will take a few weeks until I can economical fix it. My salary for this month and the previous have all been under 900$, so it have been quite tight specially having vet visits upon it and I had to prioritize what I would spend my money on. 

At least I will have access to the new apartment next weekend. So two weeks from now we all will move to the new place together. 

At least the next 3 months I will be getting a more stable salary and I can fix a budget for Toste operation. The only downside, it takes 2 hrs to get to my job and home takes 3 hrs. So I get home quite late and need to leave early to be on time but it’s better than nothing. 

Here are my cute furries when eating food today. Embla have turned 2 years old now


----------



## Hermelin (Jun 14, 2022)

Fenris is doing well and growing but I have noticed a head tilt when she’s eating pellets which need to be checked out. When she eat hay or greens there nothing wrong with her and all together through the day no different behaver except the head tilt when it’s pellets time. In the last picture you can see how much her head tilts, it’s something I noticed today. There was no problem for her when eating treats during the day. I will be calling the vet tomorrow and book a time. As to try find the cause of her tilting the head because it’s a new behavior which she never did before. 

Toste are always grumpy in the morning until he get his pain meds. He goes on the lowest dosages, I’m thinking to maybe increase the dosage but most of the day he behaves normal and not grumpy. 

Odin and Embla are doing fine and ejoying their life. 

My wallet are hurting needing to go to the vet so soon again. I’ll just borrow money from my dad and pay him back next week when I get my salary. I’m truly looking forward next month when I will get a full payment. I’m just feeling a little unlucky with all these vet visits this year. I’ve had one GI stasis, Toste treatments and the planned ones later this year plus Fenris spay and now this head tilt of Fenris. I’ve had the regular health check ups and vaccinations. So this year will be an expensive year with my bunnies 

I’m also moving this weekend and I’m working as much as I can. So I can afford Toste treatment. Not even during the move day I’m free. I will help out early morning, go to work and be back to help moving plus cooking food for everyone as a thanks for the help with the move. While I have shoulder and back pain from work.


----------



## Hermelin (Jun 18, 2022)

We have finally moved to the new apartment. There are a lot of things that need to be done. But this is only temporary until we have fully bunny proofed and fixed gates between the rooms.


----------



## Hermelin (Jun 19, 2022)

I’m truly looking forward when they can always free roam between the rooms. At the moment the apartment look like a mess with moving cardboard upto the roof and things scatterd around in the apartment. Creating a labyrinth among all the things. I hope at the end of the month everything will be set up


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Jun 19, 2022)

Good luck!


----------



## JBun (Jun 19, 2022)

Looks like it's going to be nice ! Congratulations on the new place!


----------



## Hermelin (Jul 9, 2022)

Enjoying the evening with Toste and Fenris on the balcony. We still got a lot to fix in the apartment and Odin plus Embla had a hitch with their bonding. So they had to be restricted until it stabilized. I noticed Embla isn’t that keen of being able to see other rabbits, so she would nip Odin and chase him occasionally if Toste or Fenris got too close to her. But we had a break through this week and she have calmed down. 

Might take a few months until fully okay but Toste and Fenris get free roaming outside the rabbit room. While Embla and Odin are in the room until fully stabilized between them. So we are taking it slow. There have been no problems between Toste and Fenris. 

I know when she was 3 months she chased Toste when they visited my parents but now they are more stabile. Fenris is the one bossing Toste but he can nip her when she get too much for him. Specially if he’s in a bad mood. The nipping aren’t bite and no fur get pulled out or skin trauma. Quite funny watching Toste sleeping while Fenris is all over him climbing and he will just tolerate it.


----------



## Hermelin (Jul 9, 2022)

The bunnies set up one air purifier and a portable AC. I’m also going to get an air humidfier as it can also help with my eczema and allergies. 

They also got the curtains that cost the most because it can block the sun. Which can lessen the room to become too warm during a hot summer day


----------



## BunLover (Jul 17, 2022)

How are you buns doing today?


----------



## JBun (Jul 17, 2022)

Hermelin said:


> Enjoying the evening with Toste and Fenris on the balcony. We still got a lot to fix in the apartment and Odin plus Embla had a hitch with their bonding. So they had to be restricted until it stabilized. I noticed Embla isn’t that keen of being able to see other rabbits, so she would nip Odin and chase him occasionally if Toste or Fenris got too close to her. But we had a break through this week and she have calmed down.
> 
> Might take a few months until fully okay but Toste and Fenris get free roaming outside the rabbit room. While Embla and Odin are in the room until fully stabilized between them. So we are taking it slow. There have been no problems between Toste and Fenris.
> 
> ...



I had a bonded pair that was the same way. It always seemed like my girl bun was the boss. Her bun partner was bigger than her, but he was really chill and laid back. But if she started pestering him too much, he'd get fed up and growl and lunge at her, and she would freak out and dash away. So basically she was really only in charge because he let her be. He was really 'top bun', she just didn't know it


----------



## Hermelin (Jul 18, 2022)

BunLover said:


> How are you buns doing today?


The bunnies are doing great. We had family visit so there was a big dog in the apartment for a few days. So the bunnies was restricted to their cages and balcony as to stretch their leg. Fenris was hesitant and would stomp, hide and glare at the large labradoodle clark while clark would carefully stare at her. Clark is a service dog, so I approved his owner to socialize near the bunnies because Toste, Odin and Embla don’t care about having a dog nearby. While Fenris got a little experience.


----------



## Hermelin (Jul 18, 2022)

JBun said:


> I had a bonded pair that was the same way. It always seemed like my girl bun was the boss. Her bun partner was bigger than her, but he was really chill and laid back. But if she started pestering him too much, he'd get fed up and growl and lunge at her, and she would freak out and dash away. So basically she was really only in charge because he let her be. He was really 'top bun', she just didn't know it


I suspect that’s the dynamic between Toste and Fenris but I love watching them sleep together and cuddly up. We all can have small disagreement sometimes and Toste is truly a chill bunny who tolerate a lot


----------



## Hermelin (Jul 29, 2022)

I’ve decided to rehome Embla because she don’t fit in the apartment. In a house we could section off the livingroom, avoid having shelves where she was, secure the plants but in an apartment we don’t have the same option for an active bundle of joy than restricting her to even less space. 

I’m trying to find a home for her where she will be free roaming in a house or a large secure outdoor cage. So she can use her energy and also mentioned that I want to have updates on her. She’s a lovely girl but the situation at home is going out on the other bunnies and her own safety. Odin and Fenris can easily get their energy out in the apartment and easy to bunny proof for them but Embla is always heading out the balcony or climbing the walls. She can reach things so much easier than Odin and Fenris. 

So I just don’t think it’s fair for her to be stuck in a smaller area when she truly need to be able to run full speed with zoomies and do binkies. Of course she will be only rehomed when the right home turns up.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Jul 30, 2022)

I’m sorry you need to rehome her. I hope she finds a great home though!


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 5, 2022)

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> I’m sorry you need to rehome her. I hope she finds a great home though!


I will only rehome her when a good home turns up. Otherwise she will stay with me and we will try to make it work. I will just need to buy water proof bed covers and easy to wash carpets etc. But best would be that she found a home that could give her all the space she needs to be a fully happy bun.


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 5, 2022)

Sometimes things don’t go as planned, after Toste had to be put down I told myself to never own another lop eared bunny. Because I had so many health issues because of bad genetics. Today I had a person asking if I’m interested to take over a bunny who needs a new home. It’s a rexed fur holland lop mix with loped ears.

It’s like how it was back when I got my girl Lilja a couple of years ago. Didn’t plan for it but I got the most loveliest bunny that gave me a lot of love. So I told them if she needs a home I can take her.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Aug 5, 2022)

Hermelin said:


> Sometimes things don’t go as planned, after Toste had to be put down I told myself to never own another lop eared bunny. Because I had so many health issues because of bad genetics. Today I had a person asking if I’m interested to take over a bunny who needs a new home. It’s a rexed fur holland lop mix with loped ears.
> 
> It’s like how it was back when I got my girl Lilja a couple of years ago. Didn’t plan for it but I got the most loveliest bunny that gave me a lot of love. So I told them if she needs a home I can take her.


That bunny couldn’t end up with a more loving, amazing home.


----------



## Sissel (Aug 6, 2022)

Hello Hermelin

Thank you so much for sharing and doing life together with us!!

Just wanted you to know at I simply love your blog. I´m sitting with a cup of tea with a big smile on my face having a blast, while my own Bonny Bianca sends happy binkies to you saying "Hi" to your absolutely amazing Bonnies.....


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 6, 2022)

Sissel said:


> Hello Hermelin
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing and doing life together with us!!
> 
> Just wanted you to know at I simply love your blog. I´m sitting with a cup of tea with a big smile on my face having a blast, while my own Bonny Bianca sends happy binkies to you saying "Hi" to your absolutely amazing Bonnies.....


Hi Sissel I’m glad you enjoy my small rabbit blog of their bunny life and say hi to your lovely bunbun Bianca.


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 6, 2022)

The new bunny of the family will be called Tyra after Tyr from the nordic mythology. So we are following the same as before and she’s called Tira, so it just a small change but prounced the same in my language 

So we are fixing her insurance already and the other owner will take her to get vaccinated at least 2 weeks before the move. Which I will pay for. Because Tyra live up north where they have rarely cases of RHD or myxo while in my area we have it. So she will protected before the move. While the insurance are to make sure when we do the health check up it will cover for her at that time.

Tyra is the one with agouti fur, she’s vienna marked with white ears in the genetics. She’s not spayed but I will stand for those costs. She’s a lovely 3 year old girl. We don’t know when we will pick her up because I’m working 6 days/week this month and I need at least 2 days free to be able to pick her up. So it might be next month. 


This month the plan are to buy:

water proof mattress cover for all the beds and couch cover as to make Odin & Embla can free roam again. I will just need to clean everytime I get home.

Fenris are roaming rest of the apartment.

Buy things for a ball pit and sand box

Cat tunnels and try to find a furniture to keep a litter box hidden in the living room.

While for the rest of the bunny gang. Fenris have finally started to get her first molt and she have her favorite spot in the living room.




Odin got a messy bum because of eating too much pellets than what he can handle at the moment but he’s on a hay diet. Now he stomp when I close Embla in the cage to let her eat in peace while he can only stare at her.



I don’t have a new picture of Embla in store but she choice to mark my clean laundry. So I had to throw them in again. At least this time it was the laundry and not the couch or bed


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 15, 2022)

I start the week with throwing the mattres cover into the washing machine and blanket that cover the mattress because Embla choice to urinate all over the bed. At least tomorrow or today I will get water proof mattress covers and I can easily shift between them. So now Embla can pee all she want up on the bed/couch.

Yesterday I trimmed all my bunnies nails and I got a nip from Embla which I deserved to get. I managed to cut her quick twice. Because she have really long claws but her quick are long also. Odin and Fenris dark nails are a lot easier to trim than Emblas because their quick are a lot shorter. So during trimming month I can nearly cut claw to 1/3 it’s length. If I did that with Embla I would cut into her quick every month. 

I also noticed during trimming that my boy Odin had a weepy eye. So when I checked his eye to see if it was inflammed, I noticed a long fur strand stuck in the eye which I managed to clean away. It wasn’t easy but I hope the fur was what caused the weepy eye for him. I can think it’s like you get an eye lash stuck. Because his diet have been mostly hay with small amount of pellets and he’s been eating hay as normal.


----------



## bright_eyes (Aug 18, 2022)

Another Belgian Hare on the forum! I don't know how I missed this  Wow, what cuties


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 19, 2022)

bright_eyes said:


> Another Belgian Hare on the forum! I don't know how I missed this  Wow, what cuties


I haven’t been as active as I was in past and my belgian hare is quite a handful


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 19, 2022)

I’m looking forward when I can pick up Tyra next month and I truly hope she won’t have ear problems as Toste. 

Turned out my partner got me a suprise gift which is another bunny. She’s a netherland dwarf because he wanted to cheer me up. It’s also a kind calm girl who treat her mates kindly. At least that what I’ve heard that she love to groom her friends and a social bunny. She’s blue eyed white which we are picking up tomorrow. So soon I will be having 5 bunnies in my household and I told myself 3 are enough. 

On sunday I will fix the digging box to my bunnies because a store have extra price on sand. So I will update the toys then for the bunnies


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 19, 2022)

A dig box fixed and a new hide house for the bunnies. I couldn’t find the things for the ball pit but it will be fixed later. 

I don’t need cat tunnels because they run behind the cages and the couches/bed. But at least now they can do more of their natural behavior if needed.


----------



## JBun (Aug 20, 2022)

Can't wait to see the new bunnies


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 20, 2022)

I’m hoping all the girls will bond with each other and that the bonding will go smootly later on. At least towards christmas I hope everyone will be bonded 

A picture of Odin in the dig box, he’s the only one who have been digging and pushed the sand around. The sand I use are for children and not dusty. I’m glad I have a vacuum that can handle the sand/soil without being destroyed.


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 20, 2022)

Say hi to Freja, she’s a netherland dwarf which turn out to be a fluffy one. The one my partner got for me. I’m not mad about him getting me a new bunny. She will be spoiled and loved either way. I will just make it work. She don’t have the dwarf gene but she’s cute either way. 

I’ve fixed her insurance and I will make sure to book a time to be vaccinated. She have been eating hay and a curious girl


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Aug 20, 2022)

Hermelin said:


> Say hi to Freja, she’s a netherland dwarf which turn out to be a fluffy one. The one my partner got for me. I’m not mad about him getting me a new bunny. She will be spoiled and loved either way. I will just make it work. She don’t have the dwarf gene but she’s cute either way.
> 
> I’ve fixed her insurance and I will make sure to book a time to be vaccinated. She have been eating hay and a curious girl
> View attachment 62095


What cute little bun! She’s lucky to have gotten a home with you!


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 20, 2022)

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> What cute little bun! She’s lucky to have gotten a home with you!


She looks like a fluffy cloud and I will post more pictures of her later on


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 20, 2022)

Now have Freja moved into her cage while Fenris is free roaming 24/7 now. Odin & Embla will get supervised free roaming as normal because of Embla still peeing up on my furniture and even done it to the wall but I noticed it fast and cleaned it up. 

Freja have been pooping, peed and eaten hay. So she’s not a shy girl and I’m happy I don’t need to worry about her stomach.


----------



## JBun (Aug 21, 2022)

She's so floofy!!!


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 21, 2022)

Little Freja stomach isn’t fully good but she’s pooped and pee. So it’s most important. I think next day she will have larger droppings.

She’s really curious, so when I was spot cleaning her cage. She came out from the hide house to watch me. Still really shy and don’t want to eat from my hand but it will change later on. I’m not stressing while Fenris had left small scattered droppings in the room which I cleaned up after her. She’s the age to scatter her droppings but she do her peeing in the litter box, so I don’t care. We are going to spay her either 2 months from now but she’s of age. She’s soon 7 months old. So far no hormonal behavior except scattering her droppings and less cuddly plus a bit more sassy. Still a lot better behaved than Odin and Embla during that ages


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 21, 2022)

Today I had to take Freja out to brush her baby fur as to make sure it don’t become matted. Because I learned that the baby fur is extra fluffy. She handled it great and was really curious.

The last picture where of me when brushing out the tail, stomach and the back legs. I made sure that her head and back was in a normal arch and no trancing happened. If anyone have any tips how to better brush a long haired bunnies stomach I will gladly take tips 

All my bunnies thinks it’s super warm today, so they are all laying fully stretched out and relaxing. Trying to cool themself down.


----------



## Catlyn (Aug 21, 2022)

Ooh those floofy feet! I bet that sore hocks won't be too much of an issue with her.
I have no advice to give you in brushing. 
I am much worse than you-i get torn to shreds every time i attempt to get to either of my buns' undersides or bums.
Would you happen to know how to keep flicky feet away while brushing belly?


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 21, 2022)

Catlyn said:


> Ooh those floofy feet! I bet that sore hocks won't be too much of an issue with her.
> I have no advice to give you in brushing.
> I am much worse than you-i get torn to shreds every time i attempt to get to either of my buns' undersides or bums.
> Would you happen to know how to keep flicky feet away while brushing belly?



Ouch that must hurt. The ones that need to be flipped over for grooming are really kind specially when they are busy snacking. So I’ve never had a problem. If I would try to brush Fenris or Embla on the stomach they would give me a good fight because I never trained them to be held like that and they don’t need to be used. 

I know on Toste I could raise his upper body while letting his two feet standing on the ground to get to his stomach but he was a calm/docile boy which wouldn’t work on Odin or Freja. Toste where the one who always got tangled fur even though short haired.


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 21, 2022)

The dig box is a success but Fenris also use it as a toilet. So when she jump in and dig, she will burrow all the urine spots and poop. Now I have the routine to go through the dig box at least twice a day to find her gifts for me. 

I rather take the dig box than my carpet or bed. Today I got my water proof mattress covers and they are perfect. I regret I didn’t buy more. Because I have already thrown one into the washing machine because the second Embla was out jumping she left a huge wet spot up on the new mattress cover. Now I don’t need to do a deep cleaning of the mattress or mattress cover with this extra protection from her. She’s so fast, I didn’t even notice that she had the time to pee when she was running every where and jumping up and down. Now I was one step before her!


----------



## Catlyn (Aug 22, 2022)

Hermelin said:


> If I would try to brush Fenris or Embla on the stomach they would give me a good fight because I never trained them to be held like that and they don’t need to be used.


How exactly _do_ you train them to accept it if needed?
Musti had no problem with it (my calm boy never had an issue with anything, ever.) and Lümi would just melt into me for it, but Iris is like a twisty tie that pricks and Storm has never sat still for it. I think you know a french lop's hocks in person? (If i remember right Lilja was a frenchie?) I don't want to get hit with those anymore...
If i lift him up like you did with Toste, Storm will just literally jump over my arm to make an escape or turn his face to bite me in sensitive spots. I bet that my lady would handle it a bit better.
How do you work your magic?


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 22, 2022)

Catlyn said:


> How exactly _do_ you train them to accept it if needed?
> Musti had no problem with it (my calm boy never had an issue with anything, ever.) and Lümi would just melt into me for it, but Iris is like a twisty tie that pricks and Storm has never sat still for it. I think you know a french lop's hocks in person? (If i remember right Lilja was a frenchie?) I don't want to get hit with those anymore...
> If i lift him up like you did with Toste, Storm will just literally jump over my arm to make an escape or turn his face to bite me in sensitive spots. I bet that my lady would handle it a bit better.
> How do you work your magic?


I take it slow and I know the frenchie hard kicks and nips. Lilja was a nipper more than kicker but we slowly built it up. It’s a bit like how you clicker train a dog, you break everything up in small steps and slowly build it up until you get where you want. I did that with Toste who was a previous aggressive bunny but I let it takes it time. Never stressing it and using high values treats. 

So all the steps for my bunnies mean rewards. Later on I will lessen the amount of treats until fully finished. There no magic behind it.


----------



## Catlyn (Aug 22, 2022)

Ooh, nice to know. I guess that it'll have to wait a bit more for me, until i can physically move out and be the only one taking care of my buns. I already got accepted into school and found a small buns-okay apartment (19m2) and a few job interviews lined up too. Hopefully that will be settled early september or october at the latest. That way i can control what goes as special treat and what is just tasty extras for them. 
Best of luck with your floofy bun!


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 22, 2022)

Catlyn said:


> Ooh, nice to know. I guess that it'll have to wait a bit more for me, until i can physically move out and be the only one taking care of my buns. I already got accepted into school and found a small buns-okay apartment (19m2) and a few job interviews lined up too. Hopefully that will be settled early september or october at the latest. That way i can control what goes as special treat and what is just tasty extras for them.
> Best of luck with your floofy bun!


Good luck with everything and it will be a lot easier when your parents don’t go behind our backs to feed the bunnies


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 23, 2022)

Today Freja have been to the vet and got her vaccine for RHD and Myxo. So she’s been with my parents for a day. Not most ideal to change environment so fast but after settling down she did binkies between the rooms and my dad had to clean up her small droppings after her. 

On saturday Odin will go on set and be in a movie again. I think this time it’s a short movie. It will be 2 hrs and he get payed 15$ per hr. I would never let him do it if he wasn’t a social bunny who loves humans and don’t care about changed places. As long he got his pellets he will love everyone. While the 15 september is the time Fenris will be spayed and Tyra will be picked up on the 10th September. So we have quite a lot of things going on the next couple of weeks. 

Also I think I have found a new home for Embla. She will be a free roaming bunny in a house and the large yard is also enclosed which she will have access to during the day when they are home. She will get two new friends and I can follow her life but I will meet the potential new owner this week and I’ll see if it will still feel good.


----------



## bright_eyes (Aug 23, 2022)

Freja is precious! Her coat almost looks pearlescent. 

I hope the new home works out for Embla. If we lived in the same country, I'd take her in a heartbeat. I'd love to have another sassy hare!


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 24, 2022)

bright_eyes said:


> Freja is precious! Her coat almost looks pearlescent.
> 
> I hope the new home works out for Embla. If we lived in the same country, I'd take her in a heartbeat. I'd love to have another sassy hare!


Hares are truly lovely and I’m hoping I will find a home that will give her all the space she needs to truly be a happy bun


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 24, 2022)

Next week I’m going to buy 10 small bales of hay. All together it will be 150kg hay and it will cover until next year consumption. It’s really good analyzed hay that is horse quality and it’s also eco. So they have been thinking about the environment when growing


----------



## FitzTheBun (Aug 24, 2022)

She is beautiful. The arch of her back, her amazing white tail, just everything about her seems so elegant and adorable


----------



## Catlyn (Aug 24, 2022)

Hermelin said:


> Next week I’m going to buy 10 small bales of hay. All together it will be 150kg hay and it will cover until next year consumption. It’s really good analyzed hay that is horse quality and it’s also eco. So they have been thinking about the environment when growing


Ooh! That much hay will only last you a year? Remind me again how many bunnies will be in your house?
Where will you put all of it? 10 bales isn't really that much because they're compact but do you hold them all in one apartment? How big is it?


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 24, 2022)

Catlyn said:


> Ooh! That much hay will only last you a year? Remind me again how many bunnies will be in your house?
> Where will you put all of it? 10 bales isn't really that much because they're compact but do you hold them all in one apartment? How big is it?


I store my hay paper bags because that’s what the farmers recommended and I use my parents attic because it’s dry and with ventilation. During winter the attic is the coldest place in the house and you can feel the wind. I only have 4 bunnies but I always fill up the hay twice and waste quite a lot. My bunnies love eating fresh hay. I also want to be sure to be fully stock stock during winter, so a little extra don’t hurt 

My apartment can only hold 3 bales of hay and the extra storage can hold more but we won’t use it.


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 25, 2022)

We can finally say Fenris is a teenager now. She’s marking the bed, scatter pooping everywhere and the dig box is an extra large toilet where she can also dig. So the dig box is a big hit for her. Lets everyone welcome her for becoming a sassy poop machine.

I’m truly looking forward when she will be spayed and I should of truly gotten more water proof mattress covers. So I could change it. The one on the bed is marked while the other is drying at the moment. I’m hoping after my job I can change and wash the marked one. I clean twice a day after Fenris and her scatter poops.

I also saw Fenris flop next to Freja cage and inside the cage Freja went to where Fenris was and flopped. Even though there was a wall between them it looked really cute that they did it at the same spot.


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 25, 2022)

Soon Freja have been with me for a week and she sleeps like a dead log. I really thought she was dead when I came home and saw her laying on the side. While Odin, Embla and Fenris was jumping all over the place because I got home, little Freja was sleeping deeply. I went up to her and saw the chest move up and down lightly. Knowing she was only sleeping I thought to take a picture of her cute sleeping position but I decided to not startle her. Instead I called her name, she slowly stretched and did a big yawn. 

She always flops and is truly relaxed, I’ve been cleaning the room today, throwing my bed mattress around because somehow even with water proof cover they managed to pee so it got to the mattress under and not the one which was protected. It feels like they are planning their peeing attacks now. Freja didn’t react scared instead she watched me and jump towards the cage mesh as to get closer. She will be 10 weeks now.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Aug 25, 2022)

Hermelin said:


> Soon Freja have been with me for a week and she sleeps like a dead log. I really thought she was dead when I came home and saw her laying on the side. While Odin, Embla and Fenris was jumping all over the place because I got home, little Freja was sleeping deeply. I went up to her and saw the chest move up and down lightly. Knowing she was only sleeping I thought to take a picture of her cute sleeping position but I decided to not startle her. Instead I called her name, she slowly stretched and did a big yawn.
> 
> She always flops and is truly relaxed, I’ve been cleaning the room today, throwing my bed mattress around because somehow even with water proof cover they managed to pee so it got to the mattress under and not the one which was protected. It feels like they are planning their peeing attacks now. Freja didn’t react scared instead she watched me and jump towards the cage mesh as to get closer. She will be 10 weeks now.
> View attachment 62160
> ...


My bunny Dune sleeps the same way. Nearly given me a heart attack a few times


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 26, 2022)

Embla have now moved to her new home. I truly hope she will be happy for getting a large area to free roam and that she will be accepted among the other bunnies. So she can live a happy life. I will get updates of her life and how’s it going.


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 26, 2022)

Embla at her new home. She’s out in the garden


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 26, 2022)

I might regret this later but I bought 3 beautiful rabbit houses. One is 154 cm x 40 cm. The second one is 77 cm x 40 cm, third one is 55 cm x 40 cm.

That’s how I spend my salary and I will live like a poor person until next month. Because I have a spay to pay and one vet check up on Odin. I will show you all a pic when everythings set up.

I rather pay 50$ more to get a good size house than going for the second option. I can’t have cardboard because if Odin digest he will go into gi stasis. So I bought wood houses. Which will be a more safer option for them.

Don’t worry, I have savings but I rather not touch them and all my rent and bills are already payed. I just sacrificed to not buy new clothes and new working shoes. It can wait


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 27, 2022)

Now we are at Odins job at the movie set with him and Freja. Odin and Freja have been together for a few days now. I will seperate them when I can bond Fenris to Odin. Because Fenris is getting spayed soon and she’s hormonal so it’s better to wait while Freja will be introduced back when she’s spayed.

It was just to not make Odin to not be alone and they seem happy. Both have binkied and flopped with each other. It’s only temporary for them but at least they enjoy each other company. Freja have also become more social because of Odin, she have started to groom me and follow me like a shadow just like Odin do. Might be she’s mirroring the behaviors Odin makes. On monday I will book time for Freja and Tyra spay

_Ps. Don’t worry about Odin, he’s busy eating hay and begging for treats. Freja is behaving the same. _


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 27, 2022)

In the movie Odin will be called Carola and he will be free roaming. So the seen are supposed to be him on the floor and getting picked. I’m glad I brought food and I showed them how to handle him. 

He’s even fixed into their christmas & new year card


----------



## Catlyn (Aug 27, 2022)

Wow, what a star! I'd really like to see the clip of him in the movie once it's released!


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 27, 2022)

Finally home after the movie set. It was quite fun and Odin handled it well. There was a few retakes because Odin ran towards me or he wanted to explore the place. So he went out of frame but that’s just how it is with a bunny. At least he didn’t pee on them and it took 2 hrs to film his parts. I made sure when he had his short breaks that he got into the travel cage to pee, poop and eat hay which he did. He also did the thing you should never do during a film, he glared into the camera. So they had to retake the scene because he was looking right into the camera.







Catlyn said:


> Wow, what a star! I'd really like to see the clip of him in the movie once it's released!



I will make sure to show the short scenes of Odin when the movie comes out 

_Edit: Freja next to Odin truly give you a perspective of how big Odin is. She’s only 10 weeks old while Odin is 5 years old and the same breed. _


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 30, 2022)

Anyone want a moody teen? 


Fenris have started to growl at me and stomp. She’s truly a moody one and there no time for cuddles. 2 weeks until her spay day


----------



## JBun (Aug 30, 2022)

No thanks! I'm happy to be past moody teenage buns. Though that photo of her 'watching' tv is pretty adorable


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 31, 2022)

JBun said:


> No thanks! I'm happy to be past moody teenage buns. Though that photo of her 'watching' tv is pretty adorable


They can truly become moody during this age. I thought I wouldn’t get her moodiness but at 6 months it hit her hard. I seem to only get her grunts, growls and stomps at the moment from her 

She loves sitting in front of the tv, it all depends on what movie is showing and she will stay longer just looking towards it. So I think she likes watching the movies


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 31, 2022)

I got one pictures of the houses for my bunnies. I love it and look forward for when it comes next week, I also look forward to set it up. They are getting their own Asgard which the store fixed for me without extra charges, the same for the name plate


----------



## Hermelin (Sep 8, 2022)

Their new houses have come and they are so cute. Both Odin and Freja use the houses to sleep in.

Freja have bloomed out from her shell, so now I got 2 bunnies who will run to me to ask for cuddles and lay up on my chest. Both will give me kisses/grooming and following me around the apartment. So they are truly a cute bunch.

Fenris is being contained in the rabbit room until spayed/healed. Next week will be her time to get spayed at the vet.


----------



## JBun (Sep 8, 2022)

That is so cute!!! They seem to like their new house  I love that you have two bunnies underfoot, wanting to be right there with you


----------



## Hermelin (Sep 8, 2022)

@JBun it can be a little hard to walk with them always being close, watching me and following me around


----------



## Hermelin (Sep 8, 2022)

When I got home today I saw one had taken a snack off my partners plants (I never wanted them), none of our house plants are poisonous except one that is out of reach for the bunnies and also place on the kitchen table as to make sure nothing falls down to the floor. 

First I thought it was Odin and I started to worry about him going into gi stasis because of his sensitive stomach. It have just stabilized. So I was going to give him gas drops as a precaution until I saw Freja stretch for the plants while Odin ignored them. It was quite easy figuring which bun had been snacking. 

The culprit of trimming my partners houseplants while so far I have only killed 3 plants


----------



## Hermelin (Sep 9, 2022)

Now we are on our way to pick up Tyra. We are picking her up on sunday morning while Odin, Freja and Fenris are at a rabbit hotel.

It’s a 4 hr drive with the car until we get to the area where she is. At the moment I’m blasting disney music because I don’t want hard rock music. So me and my partner compensated and settled with Disney 




I might also take in a cat who have been abounded and try to help him find a home or fix so a shelter can take him in. The shelters are quite filled at the moment specially after summer time. It’s just to make sure he gets off the roads before the winter starts. It’s also to avoid the county taking him because if they do and he don’t find a home he will be euthanasia. So I will take him in temporary if we don’t find him a new home. If that happens Odin and Freja will live free roaming with my parents. So on sunday you will se the pictures of Tyra


----------



## JBun (Sep 9, 2022)

Safe drive! Can't wait to see the new addition!


----------



## Hermelin (Sep 11, 2022)

Here we have Tyra. She have sore hocks and the paws are yellow and going through a heavy molting. So I’m going to clean her paws and treat the sore hocks for her. Next week she will be vaccinated and I will book her spay. She’s truly cute and a beauty


----------



## JBun (Sep 11, 2022)

She's a beauty  Did she do well on the drive back and get settled in ok? My rabbits always hated being in the car.


----------



## Hermelin (Sep 11, 2022)

JBun said:


> She's a beauty  Did she do well on the drive back and get settled in ok? My rabbits always hated being in the car.


We haven’t done the drive home yet. But at least she have eaten a little hay and we have leafy greens soaked in water as to encourage her to get liquid. 

We will drive home after eating the lunch


----------



## Hermelin (Sep 11, 2022)

We are finally home and Tyra set up is more focused on keeping it soft. I trimmed her tall nails and treated her sore hocks. I also washed her back paws and brushed them up to make them fluffy again. She also had sore hocks on the front paws but the soft flooring will help it to heal. She’s a bit heavy for her size but she will be put on a normal bunny diet. So her weight will go back to normal. 

The car drive was a bit stressful for her and that I forced her to get groomed and treated. Made her more stressful but I know she will calm down later on.


----------



## JBun (Sep 12, 2022)

Hopefully she'll feel a bit braver and want to check things out once she settles and realizes the car journey is done. She's a lucky bun and found her way to a great bunny home


----------



## Hermelin (Sep 12, 2022)

Tyra is still really shy and hides when I come into the room but it will take time for her to warm up. Tomorrow I will take care of her sore hocks and see how they are healing. 

She also poop everywhere except the litter box and the hide house are spot clean


----------



## Hermelin (Sep 12, 2022)

Tyra have finally dared show herself while I’m also in the room. I lured her out with pellets but she avoid all touching. Too bad I will have to grab her tomorrow to check on her sore hocks. I will just bribe her with pellets. 






While Fenris is asking for someone to come rescue her from the bunny prison. (She will be spayed on friday and will be contained until she’s healed and no longer a hormonal). Of course she will get supervised free roaming as she have been getting


----------



## Hermelin (Sep 13, 2022)

Cuddling with Freja is a lot more safer than doing it with Odin. Right after I cuddled with Odin for a long while I should of listen to my gut. I was worried he had to go to the toilet. I was right he had no time to run to the litter box, at least he was a gentleman and jumped away from my chest onto the blanket to empty his bladder. When he was done he ran to his litter box 

Odin have never been a bun that can hold himself and he have a tendency to over stay when he’s comfortable. So accidents happens but they are rare.


----------



## Hermelin (Sep 15, 2022)

While Tyra is ignoring her snack bowl and only showing me her back. I redressed her back paws. Turned out the one that was dressed was looking better while the paw she had dragged off the dressing was still extremely red and irritated. So it seems the dressing is the best way for her to heal. 


Fenris is back from the spay and eating her hay and food. We also got pain meds for 5 days (I have more). She have nobligan (morphine) and meloxicam twice a day.



Also next week I’m picking up the stray cat. So I need to make the bathroom cat safe while Odin and Freja will live with my parents. Because I don’t know how the stray will behave and I can’t close those two in they free roam 24/7. So it’s for their own safety.




So I might be getting even more vet costs. I’m starting to feel like a nursing home with all the extra cares. 

_Come with suggestions of good names that will fit to the bun squad of Asgard (Thor was taken by Toste)._


----------



## JBun (Sep 15, 2022)

Poor little thing. I don't know if this bandaging info might help. I'm sure you already know, but just be careful with the tightness of wrapping, to make sure the circulation doesn't get cut off(which could lead to serious problems), and not wrapping over the joint itself(restricts blood flow).



Medirabbit











Sore Hocks


Sore hocks and the disabled rabbit. How to recognize them, treat them and prevent them.



www.disabledrabbits.com





That's great that Fenris is already eating! Keep a close watch with the morphine. It can sometimes cause sedation and slow gut when too high a dose is prescribed. You just want to make sure she keeps eating and pooping ok. Though it's not like we aren't constantly checking this with our rabbits anyways 

She's a gorgeous kitty


----------



## Hermelin (Sep 16, 2022)

JBun said:


> Poor little thing. I don't know if this bandaging info might help. I'm sure you already know, but just be careful with the tightness of wrapping, to make sure the circulation doesn't get cut off(which could lead to serious problems), and not wrapping over the joint itself(restricts blood flow).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The dressing is loose and I did the best I could do. The downside she knows how to take it off which happened with the other dressing first. I made sure the joint can bend without a problem. I’m going to redress it better today. 

My partner is home and will keep watch over Fenris


----------



## JBun (Sep 16, 2022)

Good luck! You've got a lot going on with those bunnies right now. Hopefully Fenris recovery is uneventful, and you can get Tyra sorted with her issues. Nothing like getting the bunny butt to show how irritated they are with us


----------



## Hermelin (Sep 16, 2022)

JBun said:


> Good luck! You've got a lot going on with those bunnies right now. Hopefully Fenris recovery is uneventful, and you can get Tyra sorted with her issues. Nothing like getting the bunny butt to show how irritated they are with us


Freja is starting to get hormonal while Odin have choice war to mark my duvet when I’m not there. 

I didn’t even have time to eat breakfast this morning because I had to clean. While Tyra was hiding the whole time, we are back on stage one with her again because I changed the bandage. She have stopped greating me and only hiding. While Fenris thought it was a good idea to jump out her cage when I was going to give her meds. 

So it’s a lot going on with 4 buns in the family


----------



## Hermelin (Sep 18, 2022)

I had to put a cone onto Fenris as to make her stop licking around the shaved area of the spay incesions. The spay incesions is healing nicely but she have been over grooming herself. Which have started to make her fur become damp and even loosing a bit of fur. She can still eat and drink water but the cone stops her to groom herself. It’s better than nothing and it’s only temporary as to let the fur become dry and stop herself for over grooming. 




Tyra sore hocks are healing and have become a light pink color. So they are heading into a better direction now. 

A picture of Odin trying to get into a cookie package.


----------



## McClaire (Sep 18, 2022)

Hermelin said:


> Soon Freja have been with me for a week and she sleeps like a dead log. I really thought she was dead when I came home and saw her laying on the side. While Odin, Embla and Fenris was jumping all over the place because I got home, little Freja was sleeping deeply. I went up to her and saw the chest move up and down lightly. Knowing she was only sleeping I thought to take a picture of her cute sleeping position but I decided to not startle her. Instead I called her name, she slowly stretched and did a big yawn.
> 
> She always flops and is truly relaxed, I’ve been cleaning the room today, throwing my bed mattress around because somehow even with water proof cover they managed to pee so it got to the mattress under and not the one which was protected. It feels like they are planning their peeing attacks now. Freja didn’t react scared instead she watched me and jump towards the cage mesh as to get closer. She will be 10 weeks now.
> View attachment 62160
> ...


Lovely fluffy rabbit.


----------



## McClaire (Sep 18, 2022)

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> My bunny Dune sleeps the same way. Nearly given me a heart attack a few timesView attachment 62177


Lovely rabbit.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Sep 18, 2022)

McClaire said:


> Lovely rabbit.


Thanks


----------



## JBun (Sep 18, 2022)

Odin's such a mischievous little chap ❤

Poor Fenris, but it's for her own good. I'm glad aside from the over grooming, she's recovering well

That's great about Tyra! Sounds like what you're doing is working perfectly!


----------



## Hermelin (Sep 26, 2022)

Not a bunny but here we have Loke, a stray cat my work colleague caught yesterday. I will be his foster home and if he fits with my buns I might adopt him. Truly a cuddly one and tomorrow he’s going to the vet.


----------



## Hermelin (Sep 26, 2022)

I can finally notice that age is taking on Odin and he’s becoming less active as he was before (binkies & zoomies). He still love food but have mellowed down with his speedy personality.

He’s 5 years old and I can’t really know how old he will become. We have gone through over 20 gi stasis with Odin, so I always fear that the next one will be the last. I enjoy the time I have with him but I fear the day when I wake up in the middle of the night and he will no longer sleep near me. I’m going to book a health check up on Odin even though we was at the vet last month and they saw no problems with him.

Odin have been with me since the first time I moved out and nearly all my university years. He’s my small happy boy. 



Bare in mind Freja who is a little over 3 months old have already outgrown Odin.


----------



## Hermelin (Sep 27, 2022)

I’m a crazy bunny parent, so I got a picture drawn of Odin and I will make prints to set up on my wall and give one to my family.


----------



## JBun (Sep 27, 2022)

That's amazing! Odin's a special little guy


----------



## alexandra the great (Sep 27, 2022)

haha, that's so cool that your rabbit is named odin; my corgi is named odin XD


----------



## McClaire (Oct 4, 2022)

Hermelin said:


> I’m a crazy bunny parent, so I got a picture drawn of Odin and I will make prints to set up on my wall and give one to my family.
> View attachment 62571
> 
> View attachment 62572


I really like the picture of Odin in the woods on moss.


----------



## Hermelin (Dec 9, 2022)

December is an expensive month this year. Today I’ve been to the vet twice, once with Loke to get his shots and it turned out that he also have an ear infection. So he’s getting antifungal, antibacterial and anti-inflammation ear drops. Because the test came out with both fungal infection and an bacteria infection.

Freja broke her front paw by getting a door closed on her, she have two fractures and have bandage + metacam. I had to put a funnel on Freja to stop her from taking off the wrapping on the leg. The vet told me the first week was important to keep it on while the funnel will be used when we can’t watch her and she will have breaks from it. She can eat and drink water with it. 

While Tyra was spayed this week. Now it’s only Fenris that is 100% healthy. Sometimes things never goes as planned.


----------



## Hermelin (Dec 15, 2022)

Since Odin passed away, we started to notice that Freja doesn’t react to sound like a normal bunny. She have hearing if you scream really loud but she won’t react to the sound of food and her ears doesn’t follow when a sound are being made. They follow if you she’s watching you. It was something we never noticed because of Odin.

But my whole family knows how to behave around a bunny with bad hearing because of Toste. So we incorporated the same routines for Freja and she stopped being easily startled.




Next week Freja will be spayed and the cone will be taken off tomorrow. She still have a few more weeks to go until her paw is fully healed but at least it won’t be important for the wrapping to be on but I’m hoping she will let the wrapping be or that they will re-wrap the paw when she gets spayed next week.


----------



## McClaire (Dec 30, 2022)

Hermelin said:


> December is an expensive month this year. Today I’ve been to the vet twice, once with Loke to get his shots and it turned out that he also have an ear infection. So he’s getting antifungal, antibacterial and anti-inflammation ear drops. Because the test came out with both fungal infection and an bacteria infection.
> 
> Freja broke her front paw by getting a door closed on her, she have two fractures and have bandage + metacam. I had to put a funnel on Freja to stop her from taking off the wrapping on the leg. The vet told me the first week was important to keep it on while the funnel will be used when we can’t watch her and she will have breaks from it. She can eat and drink water with it.
> 
> ...


Lovely rabbit photo''s. The black and white one looks quite cuddly!


----------



## Bluemush (Jan 2, 2023)

So sorry to hear of odin passing away to bunny heaven. I hope you are doing well. Hope freija is doing well.
Well wishes and may all your fur babies have good health in 2023.


----------

